# soil master in toronto!



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get soil master in toronto?

i am pretty sure they got it somewhere, but just dun know where 

well, if anyone knows, please share your knowledge!

thanks


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

I personally do nat have any idea. However you may want to check with Harold over at Menagerie Pets and ask him if he knows of any connections for it.


----------

